# DIY Motorized Turkey Decoy



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

You could try packing them good with a light weight grease. Might quiet them down some.


----------



## freebird134 (Feb 8, 2009)

Honestly, I wouldn't worry about it. That is going to be best used in a field situation where you are pulling them from a distance. At least thats how I'd use it. Once they are close enough to hear it, I'd just stop using it and let your hens spin on their stakes in the breeze.


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

freebird134 said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't worry about it. That is going to be best used in a field situation where you are pulling them from a distance. At least thats how I'd use it. Once they are close enough to hear it, I'd just stop using it and let your hens spin on their stakes in the breeze.


I did think about that as well. Move the decoy around until the Tom comes into range and then stop moving it. Cool thanks!


----------



## blake furlow (Dec 20, 2008)

First off brilliant idea. Like stated up above... you put this in a field or field line and move it around i would bet that is to much tempatation for a turkey to even hang up. great idea and i would guarantee it would work!


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Sweet idea. Have you tried them outside yet? I'm just wondering if they will tip over on uneven surfaces.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

awesome idea, knowing my luck, it would be one more thing that wouldnt work at 5 in the morning opening day.


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

I tried it last spring but it kept getting stuck in ruts between the cut soybeans. The suspension was also very soft and it toppled over. So this year I actually added some wood blocks between the base and the axles making the suspension more rigid. Also ths spring I'm going to level the ground for a 20foot radius where I'm going to set him up making it easer for it to move. I'll post video of it in use as part of filming my hunt. Only 68 days away in NY.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I just laughed. Let us know how it works!


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

illegal here to use motors of any kind. I always thought it would be funny to attach a decoy to a remote control car and lure a bird right to me.


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

nthewild said:


> illegal here to use motors of any kind. I always thought it would be funny to attach a decoy to a remote control car and lure a bird right to me.


Not sure if its legal in NY either. I shot an email to NYS DEC and I'm waiting for response. I know that electronic calls are not permitted for turkey hunting but the regs are silent on use of motorized decoys. Had same issue with a bow mounted rangefinder. I bought the Leupold Vendetta before realizing that it may not be legal in NY. Many different forums including Leupold's website had it listed as being illegal in NY to hunt with until I contacted the NYS DEC and I received a response that there was no prohibition against a rangefinder being mounted on a bow or crossbow. So I figured its worth a shot so to speak.


----------



## bowguru.com (Jul 26, 2009)

If mojo decoys are legal i don't think your handy work will be either. Yea i just contacted the DEC on the Vendetta i hope that put a message in the syllabus that it is legal.


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

bowguru.com said:


> If mojo decoys are legal i don't think your handy work will be either. Yea i just contacted the DEC on the Vendetta i hope that put a message in the syllabus that it is legal.


The regs specifically say you can't use motorized vehicle to chase migratory birds into range. But the regs are silent on turkeys. We'll see what the DEC says. As far as the vendetta is concerned ANY bow mounted rangefinder is legal. I saved the email response and printed it out and shoved it in my pack.

Here's the response email from NYS Dec regarding bow mounted rangefinder:

From: R1info [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, September 20, 2011 4:53 PM
To: Jordan Masiakos
Subject: Re: Bow mounted rangefinder question
*

Hello Mr. Masiakos,
*
Thank you for your inquiry.* Please be aware that there is no prohibition on mounting a rangefinder to a bow or crossbow.
*
Please let us know if you have any further questions.


*
Aphrodite Montalvo
Citizen Participation Specialist
NYSDEC Region 1
50 Circle Road
Stony Brook, NY 11790
[email protected]
(631) 444-0350
*
>>9/18/2011 12:20 PM >>>


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Yep, kinda noisy. Maybe you could muffle the noise by using some two-sided tape and small pieces of 1/2" thick foam to cover the chassis?


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's an update to my DIY Motorized turkey decoy. Cut 1/4" pieces of caulkboard to shape and stapled it onto the chassis. It muffles the sound a bit. Then I put some camo spray paint on it. Made some modifications to the post holding the turkey and used a broken aluminum arrow. Need to let it dry well and then attach the post and put the turkey on. Also going to be hot gluing a quick release tripod attachment so I can put my Midland XTC action camera on the chassis. Stay tuned . . .


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

The Heck with decoying take that puppy to any 3-D shoot and you could clean up$. :car: 3 shots for a dollar peaple are always looking for something new to shoot at>>>--->


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

Update on use of motorized turkey decoy from NYS DEC:

This is my email (Second one sent. Never received a response to the first)

_To: Citizen Participation Specialist

I am inquiring as to whether or not one can use a motorized turkey decoy while hunting for spring or fall turkey in NYS. Essentially what I am referring to is affixing a turkey decoy on top of the chassis of child’s battery operated remote controlled car that is used while hunting to mimic lifelike movement for purposes of luring gobblers into shotgun or bow range. My research on this topic has revealed differing opinions on its legality in NYS. I would appreciate clarification on this issue. 

Thank you in advance for your assistance.

Best regards,

Jordan Masiakos_

And their response . . .

_Hi Jordan

Below is information received from DEC Law Enforcement:

The decoy can move but, it can not have any sound:

(7) A permittee may not hunt turkey with the aid of an electronic calling or amplification device during an open turkey season. Further, a permittee may not use an electronic calling or amplification device to locate turkeys at any time during an open turkey season.

Thanks,

Wendy

Wendy Rosenbach
NYS Department of Environmental Conservation
Regional Citizen Participation Specialist
(845) 256-3018_

Yippee!!!!!


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

Update on my DIY motorized turkey decoy. I decided to try some spray on foam in a can to muffle the sound of the motor and gears. I sprayed it all around and the bottom over the rear gear compartment. I spray painted it camo colors to blend in with the surrounding fields. It muffled the sound a bit more. I am going to spray some more foam under the front motor chassis. 
Here are some pics for now:


----------

